#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  MH OP truss

## driesmees

OK, kheb juist een topic ontdekt, mag gesloten worden!!!!


Ik denk eraan om 2 Moving Heads op een vertikale truss te zetten,
met andere woorden ge&lt;oon 1,5 meter truss op een baseblate, van boven ook een baseplate,
en daarop een MH.
Zoiets dus:
[u]MH</u>
|\|
|/|
|\|
|/|
[u]|\|</u>


Nu vraag ik me af of dit veilig is. Ik dacht aan een 40x40cm square truss. Is dit gezond, ikw il namelijk geen vallende MH's :Wink: 


Groetjes,
Dries

PS: ik vind niet echt iets op de zoekmachine..

----------


## DJ_Robin

is geen probleem als er niemand in de buurt komt. Echter is een baseplate onderop te weinig , daar moet je toch zeker naar een plate van 60x60 om een beetje basis te hebben.
Je kan dan ook je mh met een klein strapje nog vaststrappen aan de baseplate.

M.V.G

----------


## ljanton

> citaat:ge&lt;oon 1,5 meter truss op een baseblate



 



> citaat:daar moet je toch zeker naar een plate van 60x60 om een beetje basis te hebben.



yepzz dat is helemaal correct, ...
Rinus zei hier ooit dat de lengte van je truss nooit langer mag zijn dan 3X de lengte van je basis onderaan ... als je de truss verticaal zet. dat is een vuistregel meende ik me te herinneren.


grtzz ljanton


&lt;&lt;Rigging is a serious job, don't mess with the rig, or the rig will mess with you&gt;&gt;

----------


## Disco Service Apeldoorn

Wij hebben een 4 tal baseplates van 1,20 x 1,20 meter en zetten daar met gemak 2,5 meter truss boven op ( vierkant 30 prolyte Hd ) om net als jij moving heads op te zetten.

Het blijft prima staan en zwabbert ook niet.
( mits de ondergrond goed is natuurlijk)

----------


## major tom

Volgens mij heeft de schrijver van dit onderwerp mij aan het werk gezien, ik doe dit namelijk bij schering en inslag, Houdt er rekening mee dat er wel een voetplaat van 62x 90cm en 45mm dik mdf gebruikt word, loodzwaar dus. Het gebruik van driehoek truss volstaat ook goed, enkele buis in het zicht (naar voren, smoelt beter). 2mtr hoog is geen probleem, zolang je er niet tegenaan gaat hangen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ljanton_
> Rinus zei hier ooit dat de lengte van je truss nooit langer mag zijn dan 3X de lengte van je basis onderaan ... als je de truss verticaal zet. Dat is een vuistregel meende ik me te herinneren.



En dat van die 3a4 x 'hoger dan breed' is dan gebaseerd op een gelijkmatige verdeling van de massa. Het verhaal wordt anders als je een zware spot (~15kg?) op het puntje van een trussje van 6kg zet.
Maar de oplossing is dan om de truss-basis (zonder baseplate) tenminste 4x zo zwaar te maken met een vracht ballast, (stoepranden? jerricans met water?, zakken gengemodificeerd graan?, staalplaat?, goudstaven?, pannen erwtensoep?) kortom alles wat weegt. 
Of op een baseplate die twee maal zo breed is als de truss, het dubbele van het gewicht van die spot als ballast te plaatsen. 
Enz enz. Zo is die vuistregel wat verder voor je uitgewerkt.
Verbreden is echter meestal gemakkelijker dan verzwaren.

----------


## ljanton

thanx rinus ...
en ja je hebt gelijk dat verbreden altijd makkelijker is dan verzwaren ...  maar vanaf je goudstaven gaat gebruiken om te verzwaren  :Big Grin:  dan moet je al vrij rijk zijn [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] is lood ook goed :Big Grin: 

greet'zz ljanton

----------


## rinus bakker

ik geloof dat uranium nog zwaarder is 
- heb je meteen ook een lichteffect op de voetplaat!

----------


## od

heb gezien bij beglec in België hebben ze nu grondplaten van 80 cm doormeter. men kan er eender welke klem op vijzen. staan geen klemmen op (kan niet op het juiste woord komen maar er staan geen koppelstukken op van lichtbruggen)ze wegen wel 75 kg/stuk
dit is misschien een oplossing voor uw probleem,

----------


## ronny

> citaat:75 kg/stuk



[:0][:0][:0][V][V][V]

en je neemt iedere keer de clark mee als je gaat bouwen zeker?

mvg
ronny

----------


## rinus bakker

ik weet dat Impact (Parijs) ook een systeem heeft van ronde (~1cm dik & 80cm diameter) staalplaten, waarin voor ongeveer alle Prolyte-trussmaten de gaten zitten om van die halve koppelingen op te schroeven. Omdat ze rond zijn (met een paar uitsparingen voor 4 handgrepen kunnen ze gerond worden als een wiel. 
Af en toe een keer een laag verf (zwart of zilver naar kues) en klaar is Klara!
Fraai, simpel en (idd behoorlijk) zwaar! Maar dat laatste is de bedoeling ook.

----------


## KoenB

ASP technics uit Ranst (Antwerpen) werkt met het zelfde systeem van zware ronde platen. Staat ook mooi, en pas ook goed in hoeken.

----------


## rene.derksen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> ik geloof dat uranium nog zwaarder is 
> - heb je meteen ook een lichteffect op de voetplaat!



Mja, haal dan kristal, vanaf een een of andere planeet, waarbij 1 theelepeltje al een paar ton weegt[:I]

----------


## rinus bakker

ja maar dat geldt dan alleen op die andere planeet!
nou ja ....planeet... 
we hebben het in zo'n geval over (witte) dwergen (opgebrande en in elkaar geklapte) sterren waar de dichtheid van de materie vele malen hoger is dan op onze ster (de zon). 
die extreme dichtheid, en dus mega-gewichten, (her)haal je niet in aardse condities. 
Enne het duurt ook nogal lang voordat we van die andere ster terug zijn... een lichtjaartje of tig!
Zullen we het als compromis dan maar houden op dat betaalbare zware spul (staal!).
Lood is constructief nogal slappe zooi, en ook nog eens rete-giftig. 
Kortom: 
Met ijzer wordt je wijzer! 
Geen gedraal, neem een vette bodemplaat van staal!

----------


## DJEM

Maar ja, dan loop je wel met zo'n zware plaat te rollen, of te sjouwen.

Als ik het goed begrijp wil je een lampje op die paal zetten. Misschien wel een idioot idee, maar een speaker statief? Staat volgens mij aardig stevig...

Verders zelf zou ik gewoon een houtplaat maken. En deze verzwaren met jerrycans met water... water is altijd wel op locatie, hoef je alleen maar de cans mee te slepen. Rolletje zwart plastic folie erom wikkellen en het staat netjes genoeg volgens mij.

Ik weet het, heb crea bea ideeen soms... En tussen theorie en praktijk zit een hoop verschil[^]

----------

